# Steamboat Springs Yampa RiverAccess



## San Juan (Oct 29, 2004)

Do you love floating the Yampa in Steamboat Springs in the summer? Who doesn't right? The good people at Parks and Rec are running a survey to measure the interest for a take-out at Bear River Park. It is our best chance for a long term solution to a take-out for a town run. Please go to Bear River Park Master Plan Update , and click the participate button at the top of the home page, and take a quick survey. It's quick and to the point, and you'll feel good afterward. The Friends Of The Yampa Thank You.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for supplying that link. Would love to use bear river park as a take out for longer town runs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## San Juan (Oct 29, 2004)

with your help we may get lucky. Thank you for diving in.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

San Juan said:


> with your help we may get lucky. Thank you for diving in.


Any way to get more involved with Friends of the Yampa?


----------



## San Juan (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes, we have a meeting the first Wednesday of every month at cmc on the top floor next to the cafeteria at 6:30 pm. Feel free to drop in on a meeting, and see what's shaking.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the info, and of course, for everything you guys do to keep the Yampa a wild, healthy, happy, flowing, and accessible river for all of us!!!

PS I went and scoped out A Hole a couple days ago, and I must say it looks very nice. I'm excited to see how it flows in high water.


----------



## janoski (Apr 12, 2014)

*Golf course*

Too bad there wasn't an outcry like this to stop the private 9 hole golf course below Catamount on/across the river last year! Always need more boat ramps though right


----------

